# Going after some pompano today



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Anybody else going today ? I'll probably be between Fort Morgan and Johnson's beach some where , I haven't decided yet. I'll give a report later. If anybody else is going over that way this morning , give a shout out. Wouldn't mind meeting up and fishing with some fellow PFF'ers. Hopefully the weather will allow a little fishing today.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I went yesterday and a few days in the last week along the same stretch mentioned. It's been a good bite but the afternoons have actually been a little better. It's neap tide so there's not much movement but if you're out there in the peak periods you should get bit. Caught all of my fish yesterday in a 1 hour period and then the bite tanked. I know Mark from our shop is going this morning if the weather breaks, but I don't know where.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wind just dropped considerably and it's getting brighter down here at the beach. Should be good to go.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

On my way


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep us guys at work posted please!!! Good luck!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it was rough and the catfish were terrible , but....


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

great catch Congrats!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice job!!!!!!!! Man I gotta get out this weekend!!!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Gonna run down the beach here in a few and snatch a few myself.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what was the bait of choice?

jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. Jack they were 50/50 peeled shrimp and fleas. Did I mention that the catfish were terrible ! I probably caught 30 or so catfish. The current was pulling hard to the west, so I had to use 4oz. weights. I left plenty so y'all go catch'em. Good luck !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I reckon I need to try again!!! I used peeled shrimp, whole shrimp, fleas, squid and couldn't get a cat to bite at all yesterday!!!! 

One thing, why the heck does peeled shrimp not fall off the hook as easy as not peeled??? You would think it would last longer???? Crazy stuff!!! 

Good job on the pomps!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good question and why do pompano prefer peeled shrimp over unpeeled ? They don't find them that way normally . But good luck when you go again !


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Way to hang tough with the cats and persevere for the pomps.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Great job of catching.


----------



## Fishing_Fool (Apr 6, 2015)

*Pomp hunt*

*We are planning on hitting Ft. Morgan for some tasty pomp action tomorrow. Hoping the weather will cooperate a little as well as the pomps. First year back surf fishing and only have one so far. Tore the whiting a new one last week though*
:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fishing_Fool said:


> *We are planning on hitting Ft. Morgan for some tasty pomp action tomorrow. Hoping the weather will cooperate a little as well as the pomps. First year back surf fishing and only have one so far. Tore the whiting a new one last week though*
> :thumbup:


 Good luck ! I didn't catch any whiting at all yesterday, and I was hoping to catch some .


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Good question and why do pompano prefer peeled shrimp over unpeeled ? They don't find them that way normally . But good luck when you go again !


More stink in the water perhaps? Messing around with bonefish in the keys I would break up shrimp to chum for the kids.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey 22 did you catch any yesterday ?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

My plans were changed once I got home:thumbdown:

I do a lot of beach walkin and sight casting on Perdido Key.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I went yesterday and a few days in the last week along the same stretch mentioned. It's been a good bite but the afternoons have actually been a little better. It's neap tide so there's not much movement but if you're out there in the peak periods you should get bit. Caught all of my fish yesterday in a 1 hour period and then the bite tanked. I know Mark from our shop is going this morning if the weather breaks, but I don't know where.


Nice run of pomps there Chris V....


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Well it was rough and the catfish were terrible , but....
> 
> View attachment 487385


Well done there GROUPERKING!!!Those pomps make a beautiful picture no matter how you lay them out. Great catch.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man ! I'm itching to get back after them, but works got me fouled up for the next 6 days.


----------

